# Recommended HOB refugium for 20 gallon reef?



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with these? I'm leaning towards getting a small finnex or modded AC70 to grow cheato and pods in. Are the larger CPR refugiums worth the extra $$$?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I love my CPR one. They are too expensive, but worth it to me. I ordered mine with the light but ended up using a smaller, lighter coralife NO fixture. My chaeto grows like mad and pods galore...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

AC 110 if you want to grow chaeto! I found my 70 was too small to properly grow the chaeto, so I just use it for fiber media (phosphate reduction, carbon, and particulate matter)


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Ya, that CPR one is waaaay too expensive. I ended up buying a AC70 and modded it to hold some filter floss and cheato. We'll see what happens. I would have gotten the AC110, but I wanted to replace the impeller with the AC20's.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I got my AC70 for $25 from another GTAA'er.


----------

